# "Greed and Generosity" for String Quartet (attempt at twelve tone)



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

NOTES: This is probably very bad, but that's why I want feedback. Also, this isn't a traditional string quartet. The instruments are violin, viola, cello, and double bass.

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/0px76mvbwub6m16/greed and generosity string quartet.wav

I'm also halfway done with another twelve tone work, a duet for piano and clarinet. I believe that is much better than this one, because I have spent more time on it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, I do like some of the harmonies you used  Its kinda nice to hear 12-tone music that doesn't sound suicidal. I also like the choice of replacing the second violin with a doublebass, really lets you have some rich sounding chords with those low notes. I think my main gripe would be that there doesn't seem to be much of a form to the piece. I mean, free form is fine, its just that this one sort of presents a couple of ideas, but doesn't really take them anywhere. If you repeated something, it would help build a continuity for the piece.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

I am very proud of the tone row I devised this piece. I made it with the intention of having it not sound creepy like a lot do. 
Here is the prime form: 0 e 4 7 2 9 6 1 3 8 5 t
Just examining the 3 note chord possibilities from the just P0, I can get:
Cmaj7no5
Em
Em7no5
Dsus4
D
F#m
D#m7no5
C#sus2
Fm7no5
A#7no3

I am 100% sure I will reuse this row when I have more experience because I just think it is full of potential.


Also, the song did have a basic structure, but I understand how you couldn't feel it. About what do you think I should repeat? Would you like the score?


----------

